# First reptile bite



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Got my first ever reptile bite last night (take 3 guesses - Stinking Goddess rat caught me)!

Was so proud I had to tell everyone!!!! May it be the first of many espcially from that snake!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

There you CC that'll teach you to go posting you aint had a hit.I know you felt left out but to openly provoke a stinking goddess just to see what its like is pushing it a bit :lol: :lol: 

It dont hurt to much but we always worry we will harm the snake by pulling away.They bite us and we dont want to harm them its hard to believe at times.If one of the children bit me i'd bite em back :lol: 

Glad to see it wasnt to bad a hit.Maybe next time eh


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

lol i can only echo ryans comments on the' not getting bitten' 
fortunately you only got a nip ,bet you cant wait for your stinker to be a nice adult size :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Awwwwwwwww thats only a scratch :wink: nah only kidding, didnt hurt that much did it? im sure theres plenty more to come* :lol:


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

*Congratulations!!!* my first was from a rat snake aswell


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

lol never been biten by a snake but they have come very close to getting me, never will now tho lol because i aint @ colege theres no reps to bite me anymore!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

LOL you really deserved that after your other post


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

well you are one of the club now! ( now get to a docter and get some stiches!!!! before you bleed to death)


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

lol well i still not bin biten yet so i now feel leftout


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one, nice little wound


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

definately think you jinxed yourself with previous post lol (i dont mean lol the bite i mean lol about jinx)......


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

lol CC, tempted fate with your last post mate  im not opening my boas doors until ive got some food for them lol, so im safe for the mo!

im still a bite virgin also, but my time will come


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Deadbait said:


> im still a bite virgin also, but my time will come


*Oh yes when your Boa's bite you you'll know all about it* :wink: :lol:


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

lol, i didnt call the female "Azrael" for nothing, shes a right little B*tch when shes angry.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

LMAO at everyone!!!!! I know I jinxed myself saying I hadn't been bit, which was why I laughed when the bugger struck me!!!!! :lol: Serves me right, I know!!!! :wink: Was initially disappointed cos there was no blood at first and I thought 'ah feck no blood.. doesn't count...' Then when it started bleeding I ran for the camera! :lol: :lol: 

Really chuffed with meself though - my parents were bugging me to check when my last tetnus jab was and I thought I was well covered till the Doc told me I was due one and I panicked (needle phobia) :shock: but I went down there now and got it!!! I'm so proud!  



> lol well i still not bin biten yet so i now feel leftout


gillsboy you're very welcome to come round and lift my Stinking Goddess if you want. Really friendly snake you know...!!! :wink: :lol: Lol!

Ps Greenphase - I didn't openly provoke the snake - it attacked me!! I'm lucky to be alive!! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

> Then when it started bleeding I ran for the camera!


LOL


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

lol my three month old spotted made me bleed more than that!! :lol:


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

> lol well i still not bin biten yet so i now feel leftout





> gillsboy you're very welcome to come round and lift my Stinking Goddess if you want. Really friendly snake you know...!!! :wink: :lol: Lol!


i may well be stupid but i not that stupid :lol:


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Well the offer's there!!!!! Lol! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

I have not been bitten yet.

Have sen my other half Chris biten a few times by our snow corns and countless times by our corn hatchlings. They are the devils children :evil:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

Ive always said you have more chance of being bitten by a corn snake hatchling than an adult and theres the proof.

CC are you sure you are alive to tell us the tale it could be your ghost :lol:


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

wouldn't be the first time our computer's seemed haunted...!


----------

